# Vittoria Gardella



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This O/C is a British built of 1959 for LYLE SHIPPING grt 11815 as CAPE FRANKLIN. She become VITTORIA GARDELLA under Italian Flag in 1974.
Pictured at Genoa laid up in 1989.After few monthes she become VITO 
and sold for damolition after a long life on sea !!!!


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was renamed in Glasgow and somewhere I have a picture of this.Will look for it.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This is the shot of her changing hands in Glasgow in June 1974.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Very good!!
as COSTA VICTORIA , we have a pic of the prow and the stern of the same ship!!!!


----------

